# CYBERDÉPENDANCE : Comment lutter ?



## NioubyNerd (10 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Ma femme me dit que passer 26 heures par jour sur internet (oui, j'ai bien tapé "26", c'est une hyperbole ), c'est plus que de raison.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution miracle pour résister aux sirènes d'Entourage, MySpace, MSN, MacGénération, 20six.fr, Yahoo Q/R, etc, s'il vous plaît ?


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2006)

Divorcer !
Un nerd ne peut rester marié à quelqu'un qui ne sait pas compter  
( je sors)


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

Moi &#224; la place je me drogue.
Ca change un peu.


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2006)

demande lui de s inscrire sur macGé si elle veut te demander quelque chose


----------



## boddy (10 Octobre 2006)

Pomme + Eteindre


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2006)

Baiser un peu plus?


----------



## NioubyNerd (10 Octobre 2006)

Je peux pas, ma iSight est bloquée sur "ON" (voir autres notes) 

Et puis, serieux, sur le bureau, c'est pas possible !

*Quoi la chambre ?
Où ça, la chambre ?
*​


WebOliver a dit:


> Baiser un peu plus?


----------



## elKBron (10 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Et puis, serieux, sur le bureau, c'est pas possible !


mais si tu peux, faut juste faire attention aux objets contondants


----------



## NioubyNerd (10 Octobre 2006)

Hum, on s'égare de ma vraie question, sérieuse, elle !

On s'égare, j'ai dit

<img src="http://www.jimloy.com/arts/monet59.jpg">



elKBron a dit:


> mais si tu peux, faut juste faire attention aux objets contondants


----------



## Vésuve (10 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ma femme me dit que passer 26 heures par jour sur internet (oui, j'ai bien tapé "26", c'est une hyperbole ), c'est plus que de raison.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution miracle pour résister aux sirènes d'Entourage, MySpace, MSN, MacGénération, 20six.fr, Yahoo Q/R, etc, s'il vous plaît ?



Te découvrir une passion qui t'éloigne de ton ordinateur, c'est une soluce.


----------



## I-bouk (10 Octobre 2006)

Trouve toi un jeux style World of Warcraft


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2006)

En &#234;tre conscient, ou se poser la question de savoir si oui ou non on passe trop de temps devant son ordi, c'est d&#233;j&#224; un grand pas de fait. Ensuite on peut parler de d&#233;pendance au moment o&#249; l'on met de c&#244;t&#233; d'autres activit&#233;s au profit de son temps pass&#233; sur le web.

Moi par exemple, je n'ai pas d'amis...





Edit: sauv&#233;.


----------



## le_magi61 (10 Octobre 2006)

Dis &#224; ta femme que c'est soit internet, soit la t&#233;l&#233; (Starac, Fogiel, Arthur, Pernaud, Drucker... etc.) 
Au choix, je prefere internet...


----------



## zebulon35 (10 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Dis à ta femme que c'est soit internet, soit la télé (Starac, Fogiel, Arthur, Pernaud, Drucker... etc.)
> Au choix, je prefere internet...



pas mieux


----------



## pascalformac (10 Octobre 2006)

V&#233;suve;4004260 a dit:
			
		

> Te d&#233;couvrir une passion qui t'&#233;loigne de ton ordinateur, c'est une soluce.


Par exemple passer du temps avec une personne que tu aimes
Mince , c'est d&#233;j&#224; le cas   
( je ressors)


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

Vas voir un psy, fais les courses, le ménage, construit des trucs, ça va déjà faire bcp moins de temps devant l'ordi.


----------



## joubichou (10 Octobre 2006)

tu bosses pas ?


----------



## NioubyNerd (10 Octobre 2006)

Je bosse sur mon ordinateur 


joubichou a dit:


> tu bosses pas ?


----------



## jpmiss (10 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Je bosse sur mon ordinateur&#8230;



Fais toi virer!


----------



## supermoquette (10 Octobre 2006)

Suffit de violer sans donner son vrai nonm avant


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Suffit de violer sans donner son vrai nonm avant



C'&#233;tait le contenu d'un MP que t'as malencontreusement coll&#233; ici ou quoi ??


----------



## fiat lux (10 Octobre 2006)

Vous rigolez, mais c'est un vrai sujet d'addiction. Tout comme les jeux vidéo, l'alcool, les drogues....
Passer en dégroupage total chez Alice ou Free peut être ? ou tout autre FAI de "qualité". Sans connection internet, notre ami devrait retrouver les joies du scrabble en famille et les soirées culturelles avec Michel Drucker et Bernadette (ahhh ce brushing  ) !!


----------



## JPTK (10 Octobre 2006)

Nan mais moi je rigolais pas, c'&#233;tait concret ce que je disais...

Je bosse sur mon mac mais :

- la cuisine et le march&#233; + les courses (j'&#233;vites les super et hyper malgr&#233; mon pouvoir d'achat bof...)
- le bricolage
- le m&#233;nage (en partie, ouai le linge c'est vraiment un truc de gonzesses  )
- la musique (guitare et chant)
- le cin&#233;
- la m&#233;diath&#232;que du coin
- les bouquins
- l'actu
- un peu de sport
- la photo
- promenades
- ap&#233;ro sur la grand place

Tain il y en a des trucs &#224; faire en dehors du mac bordel


----------



## gazobu (10 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Ma femme me dit ...


- de 1 /déjà qui est ce qui lui permet "de dire"
- de 2 /si ta femme est une vraie femme il te faut utiliser avec elle une logique de femme.
- de 3 / tu retournes le problème en lui disant un truc du genre
"si tu portais des bas résilles je ne passerais pas 26h sur le net"

le temps qu'elle réfléchisse au problème tu es tranquilou jusqu'à la fin de la semaine 

présente mes hommages à Madame NioubyNerd

à Mesdames de ce forum, merci de vous réunir pour me bouler rouge en grappe [ça prendra moins de place dans mon tdb]


----------



## gazobu (10 Octobre 2006)

jaipatoukompri a dit:


> Tain il y en a des trucs à faire en dehors du mac bordel


cher JPTK,
je dois venir passer un mois en France en célibataire
aurais tu la gentillesse  de me passer par MP l'adresse du "Mac Bordel" car mes soirées risquent d'être longues.
Si tu as aussi le prénom de la Madame ...


----------



## Vésuve (10 Octobre 2006)

gazobu a dit:


> - de 1 /déjà qui est ce qui lui permet "de dire"
> - de 2 /si ta femme est une vraie femme il te faut utiliser avec elle une logique de femme.
> - de 3 / tu retournes le problème en lui disant un truc du genre
> "si tu portais des bas résilles je ne passerais pas 26h sur le net"
> ...



lol...


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2006)

Chante l'internationale (3° du nom) ca t'aidera a lutter


----------



## alèm (10 Octobre 2006)

WebOliver a dit:


> Baiser un peu plus?



_justement, je trouve que depuis quelques mois, tu ne m'honores plus assez souvent... tu as une maitresse ou c'est les forums ?  _


----------



## CLAY (10 Octobre 2006)

Ben oui.....j' peux pas dormir si j' entends pas mon mac tourner et alors ! on sait jamais .


----------



## flotow (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4004730 a dit:
			
		

> _justement, je trouve que depuis quelques mois, tu ne m'honores plus assez souvent... tu as une maitresse ou c'est les forums ?  _



Les forums


----------



## gazobu (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] al&#232;m;4004730 a dit:
			
		

> _tu ne m'honores plus assez souvent..._


beurk, de vertes turpitudes

[mets des bas r&#233;silles, il te reviendra]


----------



## Anonyme (10 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Suffit de violer sans donner son vrai nonm avant



hacker !



gazobu a dit:


> - de 1 /déjà qui est ce qui lui permet "de dire"
> - de 2 /si ta femme est une vraie femme il te faut utiliser avec elle une logique de femme.
> - de 3 / tu retournes le problème en lui disant un truc du genre
> "si tu portais des bas résilles je ne passerais pas 26h sur le net"
> ...



1/ le fait que si elle veut, son café, elle peut le renverser sur ton clavier : oups  
2/ si t'as femme est une fausse femme, c'est une poupée gonflable
3/ Elle porte justement des bas résille en ce moment en buvant son café devant toi :mouais: 

Et prout


----------



## WebOliver (10 Octobre 2006)

[MGZ] alèm;4004730 a dit:
			
		

> _justement, je trouve que depuis quelques mois, tu ne m'honores plus assez souvent... tu as une maitresse ou c'est les forums ?  _


 
C'est une invitation?


----------



## macelene (10 Octobre 2006)

:rateau:  :love: ​


----------



## kaos (10 Octobre 2006)

Il existe des adaptateurs avec des drivers tres spéciaux pour ça !

Il suffit de brancher ta femme a ton ordi - faire une mise à jour et c'est jouer 

Du coup c'est elle qui produira les sons de msn etc ...

Il me reste un adaptateur justement ... euh c'est pour Amiga 600 ... ça te va ?
il peut au moins servir pour la belle-mére c'est toujours ça de gagné !

pffff:love:


un ordinateur porte aussi le nom de "LIBIDO 0"


----------



## gazobu (10 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> 2/ si t'as femme est une fausse femme, c'est une poupée gonflable...Et prout


presque juste à qq lettres près,
tu avais tout juste avec gonflANTe :rateau:

[j'ai adoré :love: le "prout"]


----------



## gazobu (10 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> brancher ta femme a ton ordi - faire une mise à jour


ton conseil -bien que fort judicieux- te mets dans la totale illégalité,
tu vas être poursuivi pour incitation à pratique illégale de la médecine.


----------



## Nephou (11 Octobre 2006)

_kof kof&#8230; je n sais pas comment &#231;a va continuer mais je sais comment &#231;a va finir _


----------



## gazobu (11 Octobre 2006)

Nephou a dit:


> _kof kof je n sais pas comment ça va continuer mais je sais comment ça va finir _


au mieux censuré
au pire ... au bar :afraid:


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2006)

Et pendant que nous rigolons , le pauvre vient encore de faire le tour du cadran avec un bronsage écran  .....


----------



## gazobu (11 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> le pauvre vient encore de faire le tour du cadran


tss tss tss, tu vas pas le plaindre :rateau:
je l'ai surveillé toute la nuit et sa pastille était rouge
où alors -pire que tout- il n'était pas sur macGé, où pouvait il bien être :rose::rose::rose:

au final, je comprends sa femme qui le voit passer ses nuits Dieu sait où :love:


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2006)

Gazobu - c'est du beau &#231;a ! toi aussi t'es rest&#233; connect&#233; toute la nuit !

vous n'avez plus qu'a consulter ensemble chez un psy 

remarque vous diviserez la facture en deux ... maintenant que tu le dis --- y a une place pour moi ?


----------



## gazobu (11 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> toi aussi t'es rest&#233; connect&#233; toute la nuit !


suis pas ouf moi, suis &#224; GMT-10
[3 plombes du mat &#224; Pantruche &#231;a fait 3 plombes de l'aprem pour moi]



edith: tiens 19h, miam miam, glou glou, pipi caca, dodo
&#224; demain ... si vous le voulez bien


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2006)

je sais pas ce que c est pantruche  :mouais:


----------



## jpmiss (11 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> je sais pas ce que c est pantruche  :mouais:


Paname


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2006)

oh je savais pas ! ! ! !


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ma femme me dit que passer 26 heures par jour sur internet (oui, j'ai bien tapé "26", c'est une hyperbole ), c'est plus que de raison.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution miracle pour résister aux sirènes d'Entourage, MySpace, MSN, MacGénération, 20six.fr, Yahoo Q/R, etc, s'il vous plaît ?




Fais un gamin : dans 3-4 ans, il te piquera ton ordinateur à la moindre occasion et tu pourras enfin te mettre à lire Proust, mater la voisine, regarder les petits oiseaux, étudier la mécanique quantique, buller jusqu'à plus soif, faire des petits plats à ta femme ( c'est mieux que de lui faire des bosses), devenir sportif, écrire ton autobiographie, cultiver ton jardin (secret si tu n'en as pas d'autre), devenir un pilier de (vrai) bar, te mettre enfin à l'hélicon, repeindre l'appartement, la maison, la colline d'en face (rayer la mention inutie), etc.


----------



## boddy (11 Octobre 2006)

Résilie ton abonnement ADSL illimité et prend un abonnement  de 10 h.
Si tu dépasses, c'est pas à ta femme que tu auras à faire, mais à ton porte monnaie.


----------



## NioubyNerd (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Comme il s'agit d'un vrai problème :sleep: (quand j'aurai plus de temps, je savourerai :mouais: votre humour dont je suis habituellement friand ), j'aimerais bien :

1°) que vous relisiez le problème
2°) que vous tentiez de me proposer une solution (pour ceux qui ne l'ont pas encore fait) 


Chiche ? 

Merci


----------



## quetzalk (11 Octobre 2006)

Luc G a dit:


> Fais un gamin : dans 3-4 ans, il te piquera ton ordinateur à la moindre occasion et tu pourras enfin (...)  etc.



Sans attendre si longtemps, je plussoie  avec un bébé dès les premières semaines le temps compté en dehors du boulot se décompose en chauffement de biberon/étalonnage de la t° du bain/changeage de couche etc., laissant aux activités indispensables (manger, se laver les dents, payer la facture EDF) peu de marge et donc d'autant moins à internet. En tous cas ça permet d'être bien sûr que les journées ne font jamais plus de 24 heures... 

Sinon comme alternative à internet à part WoW il y a bien sûr Civilization... 

Et encore une fois, quand on est dépendant, la solution vient souvent de l'extérieur. Un bon sevrage bien brutal permet de (re)prendre conscience qu'une vie existe en dehors de l'enfermement dans l'objet de dépendance. En gros on n'en sort que si on est obligé. Attention ne pas attendre l'explosion du couple, le divorce peut aussi aggraver la dépendance. 
Bref, s'il y a des orages dans ta région tu peux déjà enlever ton onduleur...


----------



## JPTK (11 Octobre 2006)

Je crois qu'il y avait plus de solutions sérieuses que de conneries dans ce thread mais j'ai bien l'impression que tu cherches plus un miracle que de véritables solutions...


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2006)

bon, ben une solution sérieuse :
tu te prends par la main, et tu trouves un médecin qui est spécialisé dans ce type de dépendance. Il y en a de plus en plus maintenant... 
Bon courage  en tout cas


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2006)

Sans rire les gars ! comme le post le dit au dessus y'a de plus en plus de médecins pour ce genre de pathologie et pour causes il y a de plus en plus de patients !

Ne connaissons-nous pas tous quelqu'un qui à ce comportement ? ou le copain d'un copain ?
Moi j'en connais deux ! dont un ne sort plus de chez lui et crache du sang maintenant ;(
Mais c'est un putain de webmaster ! ! 

Ne serait ce pas là le début d'un nouveau rendez-vous du genre / cyberdépendants anonyme sur Macgé ?  :mouais: 

En attendant , bon courrage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme il s'agit d'un vrai problème :sleep: (quand j'aurai plus de temps, je savourerai :mouais: votre humour dont je suis habituellement friand ), j'aimerais bien :
> 
> ...



En serais tu au point de prendre des vacances et les passer devant ton ordi ?


----------



## Luc G (11 Octobre 2006)

kaos a dit:


> Ne connaissons-nous pas tous quelqu'un qui &#224; ce comportement ? ou le copain d'un copain ?



Non, pour l'instant, je n'en connais pas, on ne doit pas avoir les m&#234;mes copains 

PS. (enfin &#224; part un peu moi et mon gamin, de l'avis de ma femme  mais c'est un avis partial  en fait, je fais plein d'autres trucs, mais c'est vrai, &#224; force d'en faire trop (de l'ordi et du reste), je ne fais pas trop le m&#233;nage )

PS Puisque tu veux du s&#233;rieux, tu as aussi la solution de r&#233;silier ton abonnement au t&#233;l&#233;phone fixe et de ne te servir que d'un portable, &#231;a &#233;limine l'ADSL et ces m&#233;faits.

Et encore plus s&#233;rieusement, tu te mets devant une glace et tu r&#233;fl&#233;chis, tu philosphes et, avec un peu de chance, tu te convaincras qu'il n'y a pas que &#231;a dans la vie.


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Octobre 2006)

si tu tappes "cyberdépendance" dans google, y a beaucoup de pages liées. 

Moi je cyerdépends depuis environ une semaine, alors je crois que je vais me lever et aller faire le ménage, ça vaudra mieux...

pis après j'irai faire du shopping (ah non, ça c'est déjà fait).


----------



## elKBron (11 Octobre 2006)

@Aurelie85 : d&#233;j&#224;, tu pourrais enlever le PQ autour du chien qui joue avec depuis quelques jours


----------



## NioubyNerd (11 Octobre 2006)

Gagné !



odré a dit:


> En serais tu au point de prendre des vacances et les passer devant ton ordi ?


----------



## Aurélie85 (11 Octobre 2006)

elKBron a dit:


> @Aurelie85 : déjà, tu pourrais enlever le PQ autour du chien qui joue avec depuis quelques jours



ouh là! l'insulte supreme! Pompon n'est pas un chien, mais un lapin...


----------



## pascalformac (11 Octobre 2006)

Après un petit dialogue privé avec l'interessé , le ton léger du premier poste masque le fait essentiel
NioubyNerd est serieux dans sa demande
Ceci étant dit , entre les pointes d'humour , il y a ici beaucoup de conseils serieux et pertinents., il en viendra peut être d'autres par la suite, dont il pourra s'inspirer pour mettre en place sa stratégie.

Maintenant c'est à lui d'agir.
Bon courage


----------



## gazobu (11 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> le ton léger du premier poste masque le fait essentiel
> NioubyNerd est serieux dans sa demande


alors j'arrete de dire des c**** et me permets [sans légitimité] de te donner un seul conseil:
tu devrais demander à ta Femme de s'impliquer dans ta "toxico" pendant qq jours et qu'elle te suive dans tes pérégrinations sur la toile;
là, de toi même, tu verras ce qui est futile et inutile et je crois qu'en sa compagnie tu "autoréguleras" de toi même ton addiction.
ton problème est un pb de couple, résous le en couple.

avec toute ma sympathie


----------



## loustic (11 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> Divorcer !
> Un nerd ne peut rester mari&#233; &#224; quelqu'un qui ne sait pas compter
> ( je sors)


Oui, divorcer puis &#233;pouser un prof de maths ou un mod&#233;rateur. 

Solution ultime : rach&#232;te Microsoft, &#231;a t'occupera.


----------



## CLAY (11 Octobre 2006)

Souvent, on sait ce qu' il faut faire ; mais on ne le fait pas. Pourquoi?


----------



## kaos (11 Octobre 2006)

en fait il se joue de nous puisque nous sommes en train de tomber dedans vu le nombre de réponses -



bah j'me désabonne de cette discution


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2006)

non, c'est pas pareil, nous on l'aide et puis on est conscient de notre cyberdependance  :love:


----------



## fiat lux (12 Octobre 2006)

S'il veut, j'ai un PC que je vais bientôt vendre. Je lui installe Windows 95, avec Internet Explorer version 1.0 (non, non y a pas d'onglets...  ).
A mon avis, le soir, il préfèrera relire Guerre et paix plutôt que d'aller sur le net


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Comme il s'agit d'un vrai problème :sleep: (quand j'aurai plus de temps, je savourerai :mouais: votre humour dont je suis habituellement friand ), j'aimerais bien :
> 
> ...



Trop tard, tu passes de cyber dépendant à pillier de Macgé, et là c'est foutu. Regarde moi. Je ne parle plus à personne, je vis en ermitte guettant toutes les minutes un improbable message auquel je peux répondre par un calembour vaseux, je trépigne devant la machine à coup de boule et je guette comme le bon pain les interventions des uns et des autres.

Je suis perdu...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Trop tard, tu passes de cyber dépendant à pillier de Macgé, et là c'est foutu. Regarde moi. Je ne parle plus à personne, je vis en ermitte guettant toutes les minutes un improbable message auquel je peux répondre par un calembour vaseux, je trépigne devant la machine à coup de boule et je guette comme le bon pain les interventions des uns et des autres.
> 
> Je suis perdu...


oui mais toi c'est spécial 
tant que tu ne mets pas une certaine chemise ca le fera pas


----------



## Fab'Fab (12 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> oui mais toi c'est spécial
> tant que tu ne mets pas une certaine chemise ca le fera pas







mais lachez-moi avec ma chemise...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> mais lachez-moi avec ma chemise...


 tout à fait 
D'ailleurs...j'voas pô de quoi tu parles


----------



## TibomonG4 (12 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Ma femme me dit que passer 26 heures par jour sur internet (oui, j'ai bien tapé "26", c'est une hyperbole ), c'est plus que de raison.
> 
> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution miracle pour résister aux sirènes d'Entourage, MySpace, MSN, MacGénération, 20six.fr, Yahoo Q/R, etc, s'il vous plaît ?



Demander à deux ou trois posteurs "féroces" de te suivre comme ton ombre et de fusiller à chacune de tes interventions, facile et efficace dans la majorité des cas. 

Pour être sérieuse deux minutes, une addiction en remplace généralement une autre. Elle est tellement pratique comme processus d'évitement . La seule chose à faire est de trouver le facteur déclenchant du processus d'addiction, sa cause, en te faissant aider d'un professionnel. Tu pourras ainsi t'en débarrasser efficacement


----------



## alèm (12 Octobre 2006)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Demander à deux ou trois posteurs "féroces" de te suivre comme ton ombre et de fusiller à chacune de tes interventions, facile et efficace dans la majorité des cas.




_[mode supermoquette on]sauf avec toi, c'est dommage...  :rateau::rateau::rateau::rateau:[/mode supermeuhmeuh off]_


----------



## NioubyNerd (12 Octobre 2006)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> vbrep_register("4006630")
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...




--------------------             



*OUAAAAIS !!!! C'EST BIEN L'PROBLÈME...
*​


----------



## loustic (12 Octobre 2006)

Finalement, on est une belle bande de nerdeux !

:rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## NioubyNerd (12 Octobre 2006)

Je suis votre conscience ! 



loustic a dit:


> Finalement, on est une belle bande de nerdeux !
> 
> :rateau:  :rateau:


----------



## flotow (12 Octobre 2006)

oh zut si t'es notre conscience on est la tienne? dans ce cas arrete d'aller sur le net prend la planche et va surfer sur l'eau (la vrai, sisi, le vrai, ca existe :rateau:


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Le chant d'amour et de mort de la cornette.


----------



## gazobu (12 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Je suis votre conscience !



ok alors,
tu veux jouer à Pierre et le Loup avec nous :rateau:

[si maintenant tu as un vrai pb ... change de pseudo]


----------



## supermoquette (12 Octobre 2006)

Tu veux vraiment &#234;tre _d&#233;pendant_ ?


----------



## NioubyNerd (12 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> Tu veux vraiment &#234;tre _d&#233;pendant_ ?



Oui ? Vas-y ? Raconte ?


----------



## gazobu (12 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Je ne le veux pas&#8230; je le suis


je crois que tu ne vas plus amuser grand monde,
perso je déccroche.


----------



## fiat lux (13 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Oui ? Vas-y ? Raconte ?



Y a rien à raconter. Il faut juste lire....


----------



## Franky Boy (13 Octobre 2006)

Vésuve a dit:


> Te découvrir une passion qui t'éloigne de ton ordinateur, c'est une soluce.


Comme sa femme?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Oui ? Vas-y ? Raconte ?



Je raconte rien, je dis juste que tu réclames des réponses que tu veux de toute manière pas lire et apparement, même a priori. Là, j'enfonçais. Mais gentiment.


----------



## NioubyNerd (13 Octobre 2006)

Eh, autant pour moi. Je bois les réponses. J'en rate pas une goutte 

Merci beaucoup !

:love:



supermoquette a dit:


> Je raconte rien, je dis juste que tu réclames des réponses que tu veux de toute manière pas lire et apparement, même a priori. Là, j'enfonçais. Mais gentiment.


----------



## gazobu (13 Octobre 2006)

> si maintenant tu as un vrai pb ... change de pseudo


je vois que c'est fait


----------



## supermoquette (13 Octobre 2006)

En plus il cite par le haut, il est perdu


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2006)

Je suis foutu, j'ai le net &#224; l'appart' depuis hier soir, je vais retomber dedans


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2006)

c'est malin !
bon si t'es courageux , tu débranches ta FB HD  :rateau: 
( autre avantage  ainsi , non seulement tu surfes plus , mais  tu ne pourras pas regarder les chaines free non plus  )

Il te restera alors à affronter l'inexorable :  VIVRE  !!


----------



## flotow (14 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je suis foutu, j'ai le net &#224; l'appart' depuis hier soir, je vais retomber dedans



Va au parc du chateau &#8230; y'a le printemps&#8230; zut&#8230; l'automne&#8230; qui chante&#8230;

 on fait comment pour rayer un texte??


----------



## le_magi61 (14 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est malin !
> bon si t'es courageux , tu débranches ta FB HD  :rateau:
> ( autre avantage  ainsi , non seulement tu surfes plus , mais  tu ne pourras pas regarder les chaines free non plus  )
> 
> Il te restera alors à affronter l'inexorable :  VIVRE  !!


:affraid::affraid:
Tu as vu ce que tu as ecrit 





Tucpasquic a dit:


> Va au parc du chateau  y'a le printemps zut l'automne qui chante
> 
> on fait comment pour rayer un texte??



J'ai demenagé


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

*J'ai la solution*

Il s'agit de : 

aconitum napellus 6 CH
calendula 6 CH
viburnum opulus 6 CH
abrus precatorius 6 CH
atropa belladonna 6 CH
chelidonium majus 6 CH

Le tout réuni dans : *SEDATIF PC*

J'ai cependant envoyé un mail à Boiron pour savoir quand va sortir *SEDATIF MAC*, parce que dans les indications il n'est pas mentionné que l'on peut l'utiliser pour les macs !

Ils m'ont répondu qu'il ne le sortiront pas étant donné qu'a la différence des PC, les MAC ne plantent pas et que la proportion de gens énervés sous mac est tellement faible que ca ne rapporterai pas assez !

J'ai donc demandé pour notre ami qui passe 26h par jour et ils m'ont répondu qu'il pouvait essayer sans danger mais que le meilleur moyen était de sortir de la pièce contenant l'ordinateur.


C'était l'avis du pharmacien.
Cordialement,
Pharmacos


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Tu peux pas te passer du WEB et t'oses pas quitter ta femme qui te le reproche.

Tu cherches la solution mais t'a pas le courage de prendre une décision...qui pourtant te brûle les yeux.

Alors soit tu continues à vivre dans ta bulle et tu arrêtes de te poser 36 questions pendant 26h, et le temps se chargera de faire évoluer ta situation ..
Soit tu te bouges, tu te souviens des voeux que tu as prononcé le jour de ton mariage, et tu aménages ton temps en fonction de ton entourage et  ta profession, et pas seulement en fonction de ta fuite en avant.


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

Plus que l'avis du curé et on sera au top des avis !


----------



## NioubyNerd (14 Octobre 2006)

Hein ? Qui me parle ? Pas encore ces voix dans ma tête.... :love:



gazobu a dit:


> je vois que c'est fait


----------



## NioubyNerd (14 Octobre 2006)

supermoquette a dit:


> En plus il cite par le haut, il est perdu




Et là, c'est mieux ? :mouais::mouais::mouais:


----------



## NioubyNerd (14 Octobre 2006)

le_magi61 a dit:


> Je suis foutu, j'ai le net à l'appart' depuis hier soir, je vais retomber dedans




Avec un peu de chance, tu es chez Free, et les périodes de déconnection te permettent un sevrage régulier ?


----------



## NioubyNerd (14 Octobre 2006)

pascalformac a dit:


> c'est malin !
> bon si t'es courageux , tu débranches ta FB HD  :rateau:
> ( autre avantage  ainsi , non seulement tu surfes plus , mais  tu ne pourras pas regarder les chaines free non plus  )
> 
> Il te restera alors à affronter l'inexorable :  VIVRE  !!



Pas mal L'autre avantage non négligeable, c'est que j'ai plus à répondre à Belle-Maman ::rose:

D'ailleurs, depuis que j'ai posté ce nouveau sujet sur le forum, je passe encore plus de temps sur le net 

Merci les gars


----------



## NioubyNerd (14 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> *J'ai la solution*
> 
> Il s'agit de :
> 
> ...




Merci Pharmacos.

J'ai suivi la prescription de Fab'Fab : Un sédatif à ma femme. Du coup, ma cyberdépendance n'est plus un handicap


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2006)

NioubyNerd a dit:


> Pas mal L'autre avantage non négligeable, c'est que j'ai plus à répondre à Belle-Maman ::rose:
> 
> D'ailleurs, depuis que j'ai posté ce nouveau sujet sur le forum, je passe encore plus de temps sur le net
> 
> Merci les gars


Ce qui une étrange facon de traiter le problème, si ce problème est vraiment un problème pour toi, mais chacun sa méthode...


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Il existe la multi-citation  

Tu vois c'est pas si grave , il y a encore des choses qui t'échappent sur le net


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Il existe la multi-citation
> 
> Tu vois c'est pas si grave , il y a encore des choses qui t'échappent sur le net



C'est pour ca qu'il lui faut encore quelques heures pour approfondir ses connaissances .....


----------



## pascalformac (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> , il y a encore des choses qui t'échappent sur le net


 pour se perfectionner faudrait qu'il surfe un peu, lise des tutos en ligne  

très..._  garcon , remettez moi ca_ 


grillaide par Pharmacos ( que je salue au passage)


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

Finalement sa femme ne sait pas la chance qu'elle a ?  
C'est une approche du problème qui n'a pas été exploré...

Nous tenons peut-être la solution....


----------



## Pharmacos (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Finalement sa femme ne sait pas la chance qu'elle a ?
> C'est une approche du problème qui n'a pas été exploré...
> 
> Nous tenons peut-être la solution....



Il faudrait conseiller ca aux femmes qui en ont marre de leurs maris 
Apprend a te sevir d'un ordinateur


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2006)

A quand les modos husband-sitter ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> A quand les modos husband-sitter ?



    

Plus sérieusement moi non plus je ne peux pas me passer du net. Et j'ai trouvé la solution par hasard : là où je dors avec mon homme il n'y a pas le net !
Le net il est chez ma mère, donc "au bureau".

J'ai pas fait exprès mais finalement c'est pas plus mal


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

odré a dit:


> Plus sérieusement moi non plus je ne peux pas me passer du net. Et j'ai trouvé la solution par hasard : là où je dors avec mon homme il n'y a pas le net !
> Le net il est chez ma mère, donc "au bureau".
> 
> J'ai pas fait exprès mais finalement c'est pas plus mal



Donc là tu es chez ta maman.

Salutations à maman Odré


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> Donc l&#224; tu es chez ta maman.
> 
> Salutations &#224; maman Odr&#233;



Oui maman odr&#233; qu'il faut que je forme &#224; internet :mouais: et aux ordis !
Lui trouver un ordi ou faire deux comptes sur mon boobook pff

Il existe des guides ?


----------



## La mouette (14 Octobre 2006)

De la cyberdépendance ou du dual compte sur book ?

Il y a le contrôle parental: ici


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

La mouette a dit:


> De la cyberd&#233;pendance ou du dual compte sur book ?
> 
> Il y a le contr&#244;le parental: ici



  

On rigole mais toutes avec toutes les arnaques qui tournent sur internet, les spams ect ... j'ai un peu peur que ma m&#232;re (assez cr&#233;dule) s'affolent (oui bon dans un premier temps) mais surtout y croit :rateau:


----------



## divoli (14 Octobre 2006)

Surtout que se retrouver avec 20 kg de Viagra, &#231;a devient difficile &#224; &#233;couler...


----------



## Anonyme (14 Octobre 2006)

divoli a dit:


> Surtout que se retrouver avec 20 kg de Viagra, &#231;a devient difficile &#224; &#233;couler...



Je pensais plut&#244;t &#224; ce genre de spam  : 

"Ch&#232;re Madame,

Je suis d&#233;sol&#233; de vous d&#233;ranger nous ne nous connaissons pas mais figurez vous que je suis la fille du fils du roi d'&#233;gypte et qu'il vient de se faire assassiner. Bref on a un gros paquet de pognon est ce que vous pouvez me donner votre num&#233;ro de compte pour qu'on puisse aller les d&#233;poser incognito ..."

C'est qu'ils ont trouv&#233;s un filon les arnaqueurs avec le net


----------



## Nephou (15 Octobre 2006)

_ je pense que de nombreuses piste de r&#233;flexion et de ski ont &#233;t&#233; propos&#233;es. Le sujet semble d&#233;finitivement part vers d&#8217;autres sph&#232;res je me permets donc de le fermer. C&#8217;est peut-&#234;re d&#8217;ailleurs une partie du rem&#232;de.

&#171; &#8217;tention les doigts &#187;
_


----------

